# Wii #XXXX - Mega Man 9 (USA)



## B-Blue (Sep 22, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1352^^


----------



## pasc (Sep 22, 2008)

nice ^^


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 22, 2008)

I never played it yet but I'm just going to rate it a 10/10.

Can't wait to get home tonight.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great game, but damn hard. Worth the $10 price tag.


----------



## grubbymitts (Sep 22, 2008)

works on pal by freeing the wads


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 22, 2008)

I already bought it from the SC today.

I missed you Mega Man


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 22, 2008)

when i start it, it bring me back to the wiimenu -.-


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 22, 2008)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> when i start it, it bring me back to the wiimenu -.-



I'm assuming you've ran other .wad's in the past?


----------



## djbubba2002 (Sep 22, 2008)

You have to be happy NumbNutz for sealing it from someone else ..hahahahhaha.


----------



## bryehn (Sep 22, 2008)

buy this game you cheap bastards, it's as good as you want it to be.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2008)

Splash woman!


----------



## paOol (Sep 22, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Splash woman!




can we get this guy banned plz?


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2008)

paOol said:
			
		

> can we get this guy banned plz?


That is a definite NO U.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 22, 2008)

The game has DLC, how's that gonna work if you download the WAD?

Waiting on a European release so I can buy it.


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 22, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> 1NOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes... 


maybe its ebcause of my firmeware? , i have 3.1U


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 22, 2008)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm unsure if firmware would come into play.  Perhaps it does use the latest firmware tho.  I bought it from the Shopping Channel which uses 3.3U.


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 22, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> 1NOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




can i update it via wad   because i dont ahve any update on my game (i removed them lol)


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome,though im getting it for 360.

I want achivements.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 22, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Sick, i have it, i just want to wait until someone confirms it works.
> 
> 
> Better artwork here:



Way better artwork! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that being used as the channel "cover" ? Would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy the game if you like it people, send Capcom a message that we want more of this stuff!


----------



## Jei (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't seem to find that NumbNutz version... can someone confirm the Wvcdumps version works?


----------



## djbubba2002 (Sep 22, 2008)

YES  WVCDUMPS work ,  like Gold


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't understand. Freethewads hardly ever works for me. I remember with Groovin Blocks it did work...but with this title I get an error. I did the dos thing and converted it succesfully to PAL but once again it did not work.

STRANGE shit.


----------



## asher (Sep 22, 2008)

15 mb size... i wonder if it has a nes rom injected... (not very likely) but 15 mb its the size of a nes vc game.


----------



## RadioShadow (Sep 22, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I don't understand. Freethewads hardly ever works for me. I remember with Groovin Blocks it did work...but with this title I get an error. I did the dos thing and converted it succesfully to PAL but once again it did not work.
> 
> STRANGE shit.



All you need to do is use FreeTheWads.  Don't touch any of the TV settings.  The necessary TV settings for NTSC, PAL50 and PAL60 are already set up and the Wii detects which one to use.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 22, 2008)

bryehn said:
			
		

> buy this game you cheap bastards, it's as good as you want it to be.


I'm not even thinking about it. It's a nice game and all, but Capcom doesn't need my charity money, and more than enough other people will buy it anyway. When Capcom starts to dump more ressources into 8bit sequels, I don't want to be among those who encouraged them to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I never was too happy about the decision to bring Mega Man back to 8bit...While the quality of Mega Man 9 is as good as everyone was expecting, it just doesn't thrill me anymore. It feels like I'm playing the same old game yet again, and the original six Mega Mans on the NES were enough to make me tired of it.


----------



## lenselijer (Sep 22, 2008)

i tried to use it and it says 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> freethewads nn-mm9.wad
> Free the WADs *testing version* by Superken7
> 
> tmd_len 0370
> ...



But it doesnt work, it fails to install


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 22, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Btw, is this the first female Mega Man boss?


In terms of the timeline, yes.  But in terms of game releases, she's beaten by Iris in X4, Tron Bonne in Legends, and Leviathan in Zero.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Btw, is this the first female Mega Man boss?


Yeah, and she's like cake, but that's because you're not supposed to kill her.


----------



## RadioShadow (Sep 22, 2008)

MEGA MAN 9 PAL60 Fix

Use Lunar to apply the patch to the original wad.  Should region free the wad and change the NTSC TV setting it uses to PAL60!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 22, 2008)

Works fine for me (PAL Wii, freethewads, RGB cable)

Although it's one of the selection of games that shows up the artefacts caused by the frying my graphics chip received when I left Connect24 on for about a month without turning my Wii on.  Time to send it to Nintendo I reckon.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2008)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you have to choose an output format, in my case 3 (PAL) and it doesn't work. Well I got a proper PAL patched version from my favorite tracker, thanks anyway.


EDIT: Okay, so this game is really BITCHIN HARD!!! Unbelievable. The last ten years have really made me a softcore player, because I'm not used to this shit anymore! I tried the first level......after approximately 90 seconds it was GAME OVER!!!
I know for sure that this son of a bitch won't last a week on my Wii Channel. Sorry guys, I don't have the time anymore for this hardcore nes-platform mayhem. Good luck with it.


----------



## burnsams (Sep 22, 2008)

The game takes me back to the menu too. And I also have 3.1U, I´m assuming this is the problem.
Is there a way to update to 3.2U? Or should I just update to 3.3U and then when I´m tired playing just downgrade to 3.1 or 3.2 again? Is there a way to do this? (wich program should I use?)


----------



## Endogene (Sep 22, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> RadioShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it more cheap than hard, this game is 100 percent trial and error.
I jumped on a platform above some spikes, the second i touch the platform it disapears...


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 22, 2008)

You can't use ANY WiiWare games without 3.2 or higher firmware.  I thought that was common knowledge by now.


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 22, 2008)

It's finally out! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Sep 22, 2008)

works!


Spoiler


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 22, 2008)

Worked for me. NTSC Wii, NTSC HDTV, no modchip.


----------



## skydoune (Sep 22, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> You can't use ANY WiiWare games without 3.2 or higher firmware.  I thought that was common knowledge by now.



Meh I played Defend Your Castle and VIP Casino with 3.1U. I updated my wii to 3.3u when I read this nfo, it states you have to get 3.2 or better, so I did. This release won't work, there's an error when I install the wad at item #9, however WVCDUMPS' release works though.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 22, 2008)

This topic is old been had this game this morning, but what i don't get is why all the pics?


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 22, 2008)

The game is very cool.  I just had about 10 minutes with the Galaxy Man stage...got dominated yes...but I enjoyed every minute of it...its like a modern classic.  I turned off the screen flicker though cause that part always bugged me from the NES days.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm already at Wily himself. He is quite rage inducing. And I'm stubborn and refuse to use Energy Tanks. Only stopped to prevent smashed controller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besides Tornado Man's stage and Wily's stages, the game isn't as difficult as they made it seem it'd be. Maybe it's just me and how much time I've spent on all the other Mega Man games...

Still really damn good though, definitely one of the best of the Classic Series. I'm buying this when it releaxes on XBL.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

wow it's been released Megaman 9 in usa cool on 1st October i will buy a classic controller for wii and  2 of 2000 point  tickets to download megaman 9 and many nice games


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 3.2U. I can the install the wad without any problem, but when i start the game, it takes me back to the Wii menu, just like other guys have reported here. Tried two diferent releases. Any idea?

P.s.: I have no problem with other WiiWare games. I'd like to buy the game, but i have no internet connection in my Wii...and i have many points since i bought the internet channel (when i had a access point to connect my Wii)


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2008)

Someone removed my Splash Womans, WTF?!


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 23, 2008)

This game kicks total ass. Well worth my 1000 Wii Points. As for the DLC, if it's already in the game (likely is), I will be a little annoyed.


----------



## hideto (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a problem to instal with Wanikoko installer V2.1

[*] Retrieving device content, please wait... ERROR ! (ret = -1)


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

The game is great.. really takes me back to the NES days.. also, hard as hell.. I could only defeat Galaxy Man until now..  need more practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see that the Wii version has achievements (although you can't show them off online).. some of them are insane!


----------



## Shinster (Sep 23, 2008)

This is well worth more than the 1k points I spent!


----------



## WB3000 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be sure to buy it, but I really don't want to update to 3.3 yet...


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to buy it, but I really don't want to update to 3.3 yet...



You don't need to update it..


----------



## Sefi (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm on 3.2U and it's still kicking me out to the wii menu.  I guess I have to update to 3.3 also, great.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm using 3.2U here.. no problems.. 

I'm not using wads though, I bought it.. don't know if it changes anything..


----------



## burnsams (Sep 23, 2008)

So I just need to know 1 thing before playing... If I update my wii to 3.3U to play this, Can I just use the wanikoko downgrader later to go back to 3.1 or 3.2?
Anyone?


----------



## Sefi (Sep 23, 2008)

Upgrading to 3.3U worked.


----------



## AMPonzi (Sep 23, 2008)

Two different cards, both FAT and FAT32 tried, always get an error at "Adding content #9 (length: 3649024 bytes)...[*] ERROR: Could not read file data!

Anyone have any ideas?

UPDATE: Turns out I got a bad download, now it works just fine


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 23, 2008)

for the love of god, this is such an awesome game... a throw back to the NES days...

BUY THE DAMN GAME YOU FREE LOADING PIRATES!!!

There's even download content... don't know what it will be (still blank)... can't wait!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 23, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> for the love of god, this is such an awesome game... a throw back to the NES days...
> 
> BUY THE DAMN GAME YOU FREE LOADING PIRATES!!!
> 
> There's even download content... don't know what it will be (still blank)... can't wait!


Read the manual that comes with the game when you download it.  It states what they are and how much they cost.  ;P


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 23, 2008)

Confirmed... Works with the backup loader!  You need to do a handstand while balancing the Wii Remote on your genitals with an HDTV hookup!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 23, 2008)

Thankfully they listened to HDTV owners, unlike Nintendo. It's not stretched!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










If only VC games used black bars as they should...


----------



## MrPlacard (Sep 23, 2008)

Doesn't work for me...Wii 3.2U (updated from 3.0 via WuM, no wireless connection for Wii...). My Life as a King also doesn't work for me (in exactly the same fashion). SBCG4AP 1 & 2 both work, as does LostWinds... using yaosm modchip... I'm at my wit's end (WuM *can't* update to 3.3 at the moment, *if* that'd even help), and I'd assume I'll never be able to play this. Within the next two minutes. Curses. Oh, and it's the problem where it kicks you out and resets back to the Wii menu. Are the updates different for online folks or something? It's been hours of trying, I must sleep...


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> for the love of god, this is such an awesome game... a throw back to the NES days...
> 
> BUY THE DAMN GAME YOU FREE LOADING PIRATES!!!
> 
> There's even download content... don't know what it will be (still blank)... can't wait!



Some new game modes and extra levels apparently.. they cost 200 and 300 wiipoints..


----------



## karyuudo (Sep 23, 2008)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> i tried to use it and it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm having the same problem when it hits #9 on the ticket installation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Says some error reading the data.


----------



## Sefi (Sep 23, 2008)

There's 2 different scene releases.  Try the other one.


----------



## Hooya (Sep 23, 2008)

Sefi said:
			
		

> There's 2 different scene releases.  Try the other one.



Wow, never mind.  I should just check Google when my usual places come up with nothing.  Sheesh.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 23, 2008)

Why are people so determined to stick with 3.2 by the way?  Never had any problems with homebrew or wads on 3.3.


----------



## da_rula (Sep 23, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Awesome,though im getting it for 360.
> 
> I want achivements.



Enjoy the torture of the hardest XBLA achivements ever made!

http://inside.mygamercard.net/2008/08/12/a...d-the-hardcore/


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

Played it until I finished it, with only toilet breaks!  

Very good game, ok its a bit fanwanky but I miss these type of Mega Man games.

Can't wait for the DLC.


----------



## hideto (Sep 23, 2008)

karyuudo said:
			
		

> lenselijer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same problem


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 23, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> bryehn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same ol game?... that's the damn point, so would a $50 battle net work suit your needs? weird....i'd kill for 8bit because whatever bit we are in sucks nothing like the old days.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2008)

hideto said:
			
		

> karyuudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I patched my version with GUI version of Freethewads:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87778

Just drag the wad onto the program, hit FREE and it works.  Make sure your Wii firmware is updated to 3.3, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## hideto (Sep 23, 2008)

I have to problem with Gui


----------



## Tanas (Sep 23, 2008)

hideto said:
			
		

> karyuudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sound like you both have the 12meg bad version the working one is 15meg.


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 23, 2008)

IT'S GUTSMAN
..oh wait


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I wont have my card till friday, so I grabed the wad.
No harm done, I'm still gonna buy it.
Though 18 bucks for the full thing.
It kinda sucks since its just new difficulties, a slap on protoman without a story, and a couple new levels, Endless and another Time Attack. (not that I wouldn't enjoy it)
It feels like they are just selling the privlege to unlock the extras instead of naturally unlocking them through gameplay.
So they better add Bass and Treble in the future. Plus some brand spanking new levels dang it!
New bosses maybe? Megaman Power Fighters style boss rush? Charge and Slide? Arm cannon?

Oh well, its not like its not worth the eighteen bucks, just that the extras alone aren't really worth eight bucks. Though then again for those who don't care for em thats just eight bucks saved.

The game really looks and sounds like an NES2 to me. Larger sprites and ignoring the color limit a bit. Not to mention how smooth the enemy motions are.
I woulda liked to be able to use my Classic Pad's L and R but I can get the B to jump Y to shoot setup so I'm good.
Really great stuff. It's worth atleast the ten bucks. Plus eighteen isn't so bad considering they didn't skip out on extra features.
Still, I hope they continue to add stuff and not just release Megaman 10 on us.

Can't wait to see Gradius and Castlevania make returns like this.
The Wiiware future is looking good.


----------



## MrPlacard (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep...sure enough, updating to 3.3U fixed this and My Life as a King, as it has for others in this thread. Have only played it for a couple seconds in Galaxy Man's stage... but I feel confident in saying this rawks.


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 23, 2008)

does not work for me either at ticket 9 ... I only found one version, the 13 mb one ...


----------



## berlinka (Sep 23, 2008)

I feel like an Alien! I tried this game again tonight! I so much want to like it, love it. But I FUCKING HATE it! This game absolutely has no mercy whatsoever. 

After so many years they finally made an 8bit game again, now why does it have to be the toughest son of a bitch out there??????

Please Nintendo, be a nice little Santa and give us a new 8bit Mario. At least that one's playable for a simpleton like me!

PS: I especially hate the random items in Mega Man 9! It's insane, when I hardly have any energy left no energizers to be found anywhere, while the last time I played it I got 5 big energy pods in a row! [email protected]$


----------



## hideto (Sep 23, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> It sound like you both have the 12meg bad version the working one is 15meg.



I Find only version 12mo ^^


----------



## santorix10 (Sep 24, 2008)

hideto said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certain notorious pirate sites have the 15MB version, I hear the tracker I used to download it has some kind of boat logo on their site... Hmm... I wonder who they could be?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Sep 24, 2008)

hideto said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just FYI, NumbNutz's version is around 12mb, and WVCDUMPS' version is around 15mb. That is probably what you are finding. The WVCDUMPS is not around a lot. Just remember you want WVCDUMPS' version (15mb) or just buy it. It's Mega Man! I know I'm buying it.


----------



## hideto (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah Thk, work on Wii pal 3.3E


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 24, 2008)

"MEGA MAN 9 PAL60 Fix

Use Lunar to apply the patch to the original wad. Should region free the wad and change the NTSC TV setting it uses to PAL60! " 

-> I do not have the PAL60 choice, only PAL and it doesnot work with my xcm 1080p vga box ...

Is there a way to get the PAL60 ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 25, 2008)

no one to help ?


----------



## bgf (Sep 26, 2008)

anyone got it to work on 3.2j?
it restarts back to system menu when i load it
(patched to NTSC-J)

Thanks in advance


----------



## abreujc (Sep 28, 2008)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> when i start it, it bring me back to the wiimenu -.-



wwpacker10b fixes this.


----------



## bgf (Sep 28, 2008)

abreujc said:
			
		

> wwpacker10b fixes this.


thanks. 
but i tried the region-free one, still won't work
do you have any ideas which options should i use?

once again thanks in advance


----------



## shin-gori (Oct 7, 2008)

THE DLC NOW IS OPERABLE... WE NEED THE WAD WITH DLC... PLEASE


----------



## ServbotMan (Oct 9, 2008)

shin-gori said:
			
		

> THE DLC NOW IS OPERABLE... WE NEED THE WAD WITH DLC... PLEASE



we? XD... 

well, I'm also requesting this... I have the money, but I don't own a Visa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and I haven't seen a single wiipoint card in my life lol!


help plz!1 :


----------

